# The Golden Ratio



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Is there a golden ratio to aquariums? Should I try to emplement this into my design?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

While not always strickly followed, you will find that a lot of the better aquascapes use the golden ratio to some extent (sometimes it is analytically applied and sometimes it just happens).


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

If youare referring to the actual construction of the aquarium, generally the best looking ones are 2x longer than the width and height. Example, 36x18x18. The height is more important than the width as far as looks go as the front pane is what "frames" the "picture" so to speak. If you are talking about longer aquariums then as a prof. furniture maker something with a length to height ratio of 2:3 or 5:8 looks astetically pleasing and well proportioned.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

Actually I am wanting to make a tank as large as possible from plywood and still be aesthetically pleasing. Plywood comes in sheets 96" by 48" so I figured the longest tank I would be able to make would be 96". GARF Does not recommend building a plywood tank longer than 48" when the height is more than 24", so I am looking at a tank that maybe 96" long by 24" high. But how deep do I go?

I was hoping that there was some analytical way to select the dimensions for a tank this size, since I wont be able to see the end result till the end.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I had a 24" deep tank and found it very difficult to work with for planting or cleaning. My arm is just barely long enough to reach the bottom and still have some finger flex room left. So, I decided I will never attempt a deeper tank. That one had an actual water depth of 20 inches - the rest being gravel and small air space at the top.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

hoppycalif said:


> I had a 24" deep tank and found it very difficult to work with for planting or cleaning. My arm is just barely long enough to reach the bottom and still have some finger flex room left. So, I decided I will never attempt a deeper tank. That one had an actual water depth of 20 inches - the rest being gravel and small air space at the top.


I agree, cleaning super tall tanks is a pain. Luckly, I'm 6'6" and have arms to match the height. I'm fine cleaning my 135g(24 in deep). But I do clean a 210(36in deep) and there is nothing more frustrating than trying to scrape algae at the bottom of the tank.

Also factor in the deeper the tank, the less light gets to the bottom.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Gomer said:


> While not always strickly followed, you will find that a lot of the better aquascapes use the golden ratio to some extent (sometimes it is analytically applied and sometimes it just happens).


If it feels right and you practice arranging things, that will be much more useful, to you.

Don't think, just do. Then think and then do till you are happy.
It takes practice. 
Try it out before adding plants and then also think about what plants you have had do well and where you might have them as you arrange the hard scape.

Try some general ideas you have seen on line etc. Try your own ideas later.....

Regards,. 
Tom Barr


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

hey Tom, thanks for your reply. 

I have another question. I believe you mentioned in another thread that to limit plant growth it is better to limit light than ferts or CO2. Is this a sound interpretation or do I have something wrong here. I have begun to think that I would like to keep pruning to a minimum. Assuming a 24" tall tank, what would be a good selection of plants to maintain a healthy aquarium and require little or no pruning...or do all plants eventually get so tall they need to be pruned?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Plant selection and lower light both will reach your goal.

I suggest piles of driftwood, spend time arranging that and then moss, Java fern(narrow leaf is nice), Anubias, etc.

A few easy stem plants for indicators etc.

Some trimming is fine, just a redced amount.

I'd try building height and either one central mound or 2 opposing with the center left open. See ADA tanks and some reef tanks are also done this way.

The important thing is how if feels to you and is what your goal is.

Right now, I suspect you do not have a vision of what it is that you want, so exlpore it on your own.

Get your hands wet.
All you likely desire is a nice scape, so go find it and start trying things in the tank or a piece of black paper or plywood footprint etc!!!


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I will Tom. 

Thanks everyone for taking the time to help. I guess I will do a lot of planing in the next year. 

I still don't know how much space I want between the front and back of the tank. The room on the back side of the tank will be more like a hall than anything so I have plenty of room to work with.


----------

